# CSV Datei in ArrayList speichern



## JG (7. Feb 2006)

Moin,

ich habe ein Problem dabei eine csv Datei einzulesen und in einem ArrayList zu speichern. So sieht mein Code bisher aus. 
Wie kann ich auf die Elemente in der ArrayList wieder zugreifen?? 
Und ist die ArrayList mehrdimensional? 
Das wäre hilfreich, damit ich auf die einzelnen Elemente wie in einer Matrix zugreifen kann. zB den Wert an Position 1 1 oder an Position 3 9. 


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
	         String csv;
	         BufferedReader csv_file = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("Test.csv"));
	         while ((csv = csv_file.readLine()) != null)
	              {
	              String[] werte = csv.split(";");
	              int len = werte.length;
	              for (int i=0; i<len;i++) 
	              		{
	                  	List list = new ArrayList();
	                        list.add(werte);
	              }
	         }
	    }        
	    catch (IOException e) {
	    	System.out.println("Fehler beim einlesen der Datei.");
	    } 
	}
```

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen und bedank mich schon im vorraus dafür.

Grüße
JG


----------



## bygones (7. Feb 2006)

wie der name sagt ist die ArrayList an sich eine Liste, die wie ein Array funktioniert.

D.h. indexbasierter Zugriff und keine Mehrdimensionalität.

Du kannst es aber simulieren, in dem du z.b. eine Liste von Listen machst, dann hast du mehrdim.

also jede Zeile als Liste in die große Liste speichern


```
List<List<String>> liste;
```


----------



## JG (7. Feb 2006)

Wie kann ich dann auf die einzelnen Elemente zugreifen?
Gibt es da eine get Methode oder ähnliches?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Feb 2006)

es gibt hunderte vordefinierte Klassen mit tausenden Operationen,
willst du jetzt immer hier nachfragen wenn du eine davon benötigst oder wie jeder andere in der API nachschauen? 
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/ArrayList.html

wenn du Listen in Listen machst kannst du an der Oberliste mit get die i-te Unterliste herausholen
und dort mit get das j-te Element,


----------

